# Martin/Collings Video Comparison



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

I wanted to compare my three small bodied guitars in open position with a flatpick. In order they are: Collings C-10 - deep body - adi/mah; Martin 000-18GE - adi/mah; Collings OM - short scale - Koa/sitka. The guitars are in FGDGBE tunning. All three guitars have the same type strings and i tried to emphasize the low and high registers for comparison purposes. I really appreciate your feedback - it is great to hear from other players, thanks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S_MTc_gtnA


----------



## Gmon (Dec 27, 2008)

*i LIKE*

Since no body else has voiced there opinion on our three choice I thought maybe I'd give mine. The first collins although a nice guitar sounded a little tiny to me.
The second collins had a great big old sound. It could take over a room.
I might be bias but I liked the martin it had the best of both the collins and more. 
I play a 70's yamaha which has that martin D-35 sound.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks so much for watching and i enjoyed hearing your impressions! 

best,
dale


----------



## billdraper (Oct 28, 2008)

Martin has a different bass sound and overall balance with the higer strings.

I preferred the sound of the first guitar the C-10 as it seemed thighter cleaner better balanced sound. 

The room acoustic and recording was not bad but I would bet these guitars would sound even better live.(of course).

If you were selling all three I'd buy the first one.

Bill


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello Bill, sure appreciate you watching and really enjoyed hearing your impressions! I've got to admit the C-10 is my favorite tonally as well. All the best sir!

dale


----------



## speedster (Nov 11, 2009)

I also liked the Martin sound the best as the notes sounded clearer and cleaner with more spacing between them.

All three sounded good but I think the Martin had that little something that allowed the notes to be cleaner and clearer.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

great to hear your impressions - thanks for watching!

best,
dale


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

C-10 Dry and loud with great projection. Punchy guitar that says "pay attention to me. ....NOW!" :smile:

Martin - Rich and warm with great homogeneity within sustained notes. It honestly sounded more "guitar like" to me, but I think that just shows my bias towards Martin GE models and vintage Martin sound in general. A very nice guitar. It sounds like an Old One. A keeper!

Collings OM- More Martin-like than the CJ with that wonderful blending of notes that does not mask any of the individual characteristics of the strings. Louder than the Martin, but that is typical of Collings. Bill does seem to push for volume. Sometimes I think it is at the expense of a little subtlety and character. Not a bad thing in many cases.​
I think these are all fine instruments and are worthy of a good collection.​
Incidentally, nice choice of material and nicely played. Thanks.​


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

For me it was very close between the Martin 000 and the Collings OM but I think I preferred the overall tone of the Martin. I don't know if the different wood types made the difference in what I was hearing or not. It's down to my personal preference and hearing. 
Thanks for another excellent video Dale. 

Brian


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate you guys listening and i and i'm sure many others enjoying hearing your impressions! 

all the best,
dale


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

I want a Collings so bad....
I saw Lyle Lovett about a week or two ago and he had two absolutely beautiful Collings on stage. one was a sunburst dreadnought and the second a slightly smaller slope shouldered style. don't know the exact models but they sure sounded sweet.

i've played a few Martins in my time and they are great, but those Collings are really something special. just my 2 cents.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

i hope you find one you want to take home! Also very glad to hear we have a mutual fondness for Lyle and his great music! Saw him about a month ago here in KY and it was just terrific. Dean Parks on guitar and Russ Kunkle on the kit - wow!

I think he usually plays a Collings CJ - Gibson slope shoulder inspired guitar.

best,
dale


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

maplebaby said:


> i hope you find one you want to take home! Also very glad to hear we have a mutual fondness for Lyle and his great music! Saw him about a month ago here in KY and it was just terrific. Dean Parks on guitar and Russ Kunkle on the kit - wow!
> 
> I think he usually plays a Collings CJ - Gibson slope shoulder inspired guitar.
> 
> ...



well i gave into my gas and bought a Collings.
not an acoustic though...a City Limits Deluxe that was too good a deal to pass up. what an awesome instrument.
it only arrived late yesterday, so i haven't had time to play it much, but it looks, feels and sounds so fine i can hardly believe it. Christmas came early for me!:smile:


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

congrats!!! what a great guitar.....their electrics are really something special. I hope you enjoy it and if you ever post a pic i'd love to see it....merry Christmas!

dale


----------

